# My Poor Baby Poppy :(



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

It's been a while since I have been on here so really out of the loop! Hoping to have a good nose at everyone's new photos later.

We had Poppy spayed today and have just got her home. She is sooo sad and miserable and will barely move.

I hope this is normal and she is OK. 

She squeeled and snapped at me as I first took her out to the toilet when we first got home and she just lay on the grass...so I scooped her back up and more squeeling...

Put her on my lap inside and was fast asleep...But now I have fed her a tiny bit she hasn't moved from her bowl and is now just lying there...

Poor poor baby! I don't want to hurt her or upset her more by moving her...

Hope to get her into her crate tonight and hopefully she will be perkier in the morning...

For anyone who has had pups spayed please let me know if this is normal and what you did! Shall I not even bother taking her out to the toilet unless she gets up herself?

And do you think it is OK to leave her all night tonight without checking on her?

Annie  and a very mopey Poppy xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It is normal!
she is squealing because she hurts...try not to pick her up...or if you do scoop her so as not to streatch her tummy. 
usually it is a few days of a sad puppy...then back to normal...but some ladies on here have had a longer recovery time...anywhere right up till around 10 days later...it is rough...but just love her lots and she will be fine....we didn't crate her for the first few days...she got to sleep on our bed as I wanted her as comfortable as possible.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh poor Poppy. I'm dreading having Luna spade. But it must be done. So I can't give any advice except lots of love & cuddles, make sure she's drinking and keep a close eye on her and her stitches. Hope you get some sleep tonight and she's a lot perkier tomorrow x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Just give her lots of tasty treats and make her comfy. She'll be right as rain in a few days.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

This all sounds normal. Betty barely ate for the first 24 hours and didn't move from the same spot. It took 6 days before she was vaguely back to her usual self but she was basically just very quiet for the 6 days after and then suddenly bounced back to her usual self.

I felt terrible after she was spayed but i did know it was for the best. Fingers crossed Poppy is feeling a bit perkier tomorrow.

xx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I am dreading the spaying of Treacle - she yelps and cries at the slightest thing - vaccinations were worse than my own babies jabs!
I have decided to go for keyhole spaying but am even dreading that!
Hope Poppy recovers quickly & bounces back to normal soon x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm dreading this too - seriously considering keyhole spaying as not as invasive and hopefully not as painful and traumatic. Hope things settle down real quick.


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone, I feel much better now  It's so difficult when she is using running round like a loon and now just collapsed in a heap looking so sad. Hopefully a nice long sleep will do her good  Thanks again xx


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Maisie was spayed a week last Friday. She slept all the day we brought her home and didn't have much of an appetite. The next day she was a bit quiet I gently kept picking up her and taking her out for a wee. By Saturday night she was back to normal bouncing around but did squeal a few times when she went outside. Some dogs take a few more days to get over it. Hope Poppy is feeling better tomorrow x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

It is normal. Its a bit like having a hysterectomy, a major op.

Millie was knocked for six by it and I wasn't excpecting it. 

Keep an eye on Poppy but let her just sleep and rest. Keep an eye on her eating and drinking, but she may be off her food for a day or so. As regards toileting, Millie didn't go for 4 days I was seriously worried. Everything just seemed to shut down. I took her back to the vets 36hrs after her op and they said everything was fine. Then again on day 4. The vet took a blood test to check out the kidneys and felt the bowels. Whilst waiting for the results (20 mins) I took her outside. She promptly did a huge wee followed by a huge poo - obviously the vets examination got things moving again.

Oh and Millie is now allowed on our bed. Since the op we felt so sorry for her, she got morning cuddles, which still continue 

Have you got Poppy in a collar or a baby vest?


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Big kisses and huggs to Poor Poppy,im afraid i cant offer any advice as Pixie hasnt been spayed yet,but reading other peoples comments on here im sure its all normal and she will be back to herself in no time.....
What age is Poppy? Im still unsure whether to spay pre or post season. B x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we spayed pre season as there are some cancers that are less likely when spayed pre season...but there are reasons people go both. I trust my vet 100% and went with what she told me.


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
Thank you for all your lovely messages. I am very pleased to say that yesterday and today I have finally got my old Poppy back 
What a horrible week! I felt so helpless and like I couldn't do anything to help her/make it all better.
She wimpered, moaned, yelped and cried for almost 5 days solid!
I ended up putting a collar/lampshade on her because she was really going at her wound. She had this on for 4 whole days and nights and when I took it off on Saturday morning she was the happiest puppy ever! I thought she'd go for her wound again but instead she was so happy to be able to scratch and play with her ears and face...she was going for about an hour!!!
Lots of love from a newly happy Poppy, now just to try and keep her from tearing round like a loon for another week..IMPOSSIBLE!
Annie and Poppy xx


----------



## katie2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

Did poppy have a season before her being spayed. 
Lexie is coming up 6months old and I have neutered male who is 2years and I don't know how he would react if she had a season.
Please help as I want to do right by Lexie.
Thanks Katie,Fletcher and Lexie xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like Poppy is recovering well .. ahhh Poppy ... 

Katie - ask your vets advice, some say pre season and others after .... Honey had her first season at 8.5 months but as it was a split season she was starting to show season symptoms as young as 7.5 monthss .. I think the youngest cockapoo season so far is 6 months .... so call your vets for a chat ...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Annie and Poppy said:


> Lots of love from a newly happy Poppy, now just to try and keep her from tearing round like a loon for another week..IMPOSSIBLE!
> Annie and Poppy xx


That's good Poppy is now back to her normal self ... it took Maisie a week as well. Some people on here have used a baby vest (the sort that has poppers at the bottom) ... looks daft on the dog but they don't mind it as much as the collar and it does stop them scratching/licking the wound as it heals.

We will get Bess done after her first season.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Poor Poppy, glad to hear that she's back to her lovely, lively self


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> That's good Poppy is now back to her normal self ... it took Maisie a week as well. Some people on here have used a baby vest (the sort that has poppers at the bottom) ... looks daft on the dog but they don't mind it as much as the collar and it does stop them scratching/licking the wound as it heals.
> 
> We will get Bess done after her first season.


This is probably a silly question but how do they go to the toilet with a baby vest on???!!!
X


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

PipE said:


> This is probably a silly question but how do they go to the toilet with a baby vest on???!!!
> X


I ran after lolly unpopping the poppers as we went  She was fine with it and it didn't get messy. I just tucked the popper flappy bits underneath while she went to the toilet.

We were lucky that Lolly didn't seem too worried by her wound but we used the vest just to be sure. I couldn't bear the thought of making her wear a lampshade collar!!!


----------

